# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  buvljak dječje odjeće, obuće, igračaka

## Sagan

Rješi se nepotrebnog i nabavi potrebno. Razmjeni, kupi, prodaj

Popij kavu i sok, podruži se u našem kvartu

24.10.2015., subota
od 10:00 do 14:30 sati
Uz malo igralište do Gagarinca (izmedju vrtića i rakete)

----------

